# My horse likes to GOOOOOO



## tzoidbk (Nov 26, 2013)

My Appaloosa won't listen to circles, pulling back, sitting back or even 5 horses blocking his way. He just wants to go, how do I make this stop?


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

How old and how much training? Sounds like he just needs more training and ground work to listen to subtle cues so you don't have to circle and pull back hard.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree.
Make sure you do a lot of groundwork before you mount. You want your horses attention on you and listen to you before you mount. If your horse doesn't listen to you on the ground he sure as heck will not listen to you on his back.

Parelli groundwork is very good for teaching horses and getting respect and their attention focused on you. You can find videos on YouTube that will teach you all the groundwork techniques.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Is this a new horse? How long have you had him? What is his training? Is it a previous barrel horse or game horse? Is this even at a walk? Or are you cantering/galloping? How much horse experience do you have-(years)? We need more information to give you good advice.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Is it the horse from these threads?

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/hows-my-half-seat-334434/#post4384722

http://www.horseforum.com/cowboy-mounted-shooting/want-start-how-338457/#post4433761


----------



## tzoidbk (Nov 26, 2013)

bsms said:


> Is it the horse from these threads?
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/hows-my-half-seat-334434/#post4384722
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/cowboy-mounted-shooting/want-start-how-338457/#post4433761


Yep, he does everything great and then we trail ride and he books!


----------



## tzoidbk (Nov 26, 2013)

Cacowgirl said:


> Is this a new horse? How long have you had him? What is his training? Is it a previous barrel horse or game horse? Is this even at a walk? Or are you cantering/galloping? How much horse experience do you have-(years)? We need more information to give you good advice.


I've had him for 5months, he has been trained all around but never was a game horse. Yes, even at a walk and everything else, I have 11 years of experience.

Any more questions, just ask away


----------



## tzoidbk (Nov 26, 2013)

pbeebs said:


> How old and how much training? Sounds like he just needs more training and ground work to listen to subtle cues so you don't have to circle and pull back hard.


He's nine and he was professionally trained for showmanship and western pleasure. He has tons of manners just not on trails


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

Have you tried doing groundwork on the trails? This may be a good reminder that obedience includes new environments.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

As said, first you have to get him to listen to you. No matter what you or anyone else says, he's not listening to you if he charges to the front when you ask him to maintain speed. Once he's actually listening it then takes consistency over time to get him to stay where you ask him to. 

It's likely at his age this is a behavior that's been allowed so don't expect to break it over night.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So it sounds like he has just been an arena horse most of his life? Maybe he sees the wide-openness of a trail & doesn't know how to handle it yet. Can you ride out w/another very experienced trail horse for awhile? And do a walk-only short ride? You may have to build up some positive steps & make sure he is responding, before adding in some speed. Do you do any ground work out in the open?


----------



## Renip (Oct 25, 2013)

My mare does the same thing. In the arena she listens to every cue. Once we're out she just wants to go go go. Even her walk in so fast we leave everyone behind. She won't stop for nothing. She wouldn't even stand still so I'll be doing a lot of groundwork with her on the trails. The fact that it's cold and icy and she can't burn off energy doesn't help either :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you are using the reins to keep him in check he may be running in to pain from the bit. Horses will do that, bull doze thro it. Since he is pleasure trained, try riding on a loose rein. Are you using a curb? It's action is not conducive to pulling his head around but you can in a snaffle and that is when you start circling trees and rocks, bushes, at the trot, this way that way for about 10 mins. The smaller the circles the more tiring it is. Horses are built to travel best in a straight line. The circling keeps him better focused on what you want.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

If possible I would ride with someone that has a laid back calm horse on the trail and keep your horse in the back. I have a half quarter horse half arab that would occasionally jig on the trail for awhile. He would not stand still when tied during a lunch break etc. He is an experienced trail horse and is a late teenager as well. I inherited a dead broke quarter horse from my daughter a couple of years ago and the transformation of the half arab is extraordinary. The jigging is gone totally even with him in the front now.


----------

